# Problem with the cars...



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

Shane loves to great us when we come home, but he greets us before we have a chance to even pull in the driveway. Shane has this very bad habit of running straight up to the car, while it is still moving, and sit there. He won't move if you honk at him, he won't move if u try "squeeze by." He just sit there or run right along side of it. I am very scared because I am afraid one day he may accidentally get hit. How can I train him to wait until the car is done moving to approach?


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Boy, I can't wait to hear what others have to say about this. I think you should brace yourself. And, maybe give more of an explanation.

I have this problem with a neighbor's dog who roams freely. Does yours roam? Is your dog outside when you get home?

I have had this problem with my own GS on a few occasions. What happens is my DH will be out with the dogs off leash when I come barrelling up the drive. Well, I have learned to slow down. Next, I have DH or my older son leash the dogs before I get there. They put them in a sit/stay until I am completely out of the car and the door is closed (remember those tails). Then, they are released. It takes A LOT of work to do this and I am sure others will blast me for it, but this is what worked for me. Good Luck!!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hmm thats a toughy.... why is he outside if your not home? Is someone else home when you go out, or does he stay outside when everyone leaves?

If someone is home, maybe you can try calling ahead and saying you are on your road. This way the person at home can go outside and put shane in a sit stay (leash if necessary) and then once you've pulled in and stopped the car, you should approach him and then praise him for waiting patiently with lots of petting and praising, maybe even play a quick game of tug or ball or whatever your dogs loves to do when hes excited. 

This way he should learn to sit on the designated spot (porch, off to the side of the driveway etc.) until you approach him. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe I should explain a little more...Shane does not roam freely, he stays within our yard and never ventured off. My father is retired so he is home with all the time, so Shane is not outside when no one is home. He is outside either to use the bathroom or playing or roaming around to make sure everything is a-okay. 

And we do call ahead to let someone know we are pulling in but we haven't tried the sit stay position. We usually just bring him inside.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

I would give it a shot with having him sit and wait for you... 

When i pull in the driveway i usually have at least 2 of them outside waiting for me as well. But they know to move out of the way so they dont get hit. (nothing i trained i think they just figured out to move for the big truck coming in) LoL my only problem is getting them to stop jumping on the car doors! I mean my truck is pretty much scratched up enough where its no point in yelling at them, but when we have company they have been known to jump on people's doors, and they really dont appreciate it!


----------

